# Aquatic Training On Fitness And Quality Of Life In Fibromyalgia



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

This is an article from Immune Support. I used to know a lady with Fibro who went to an aquatic exercise class, and she really spoke highly of it! So I thought this article was interesting enough to share, when I spotted it:http://www.immunesupport.com/library/showa...mp;B1=EM071107F


----------

